# Mentire o non mentire ... questo e' il problema



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Stai solo invecchiando...amica mia...
Ricordati che se trovi quello giusto...
Tu sarai la cornuta!

Ricordalo...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


ma non dirgli nulla.....
non lo riguarda mica.....
e' una cosa tua...
ameno che tu non sia convinta di voler tradire  anche lui, allora non dire nulla....
gli metteresti paranoie FORSE inutili e non necessarie....


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


se leggi anche le ultime storie qui su tradinet,ti accorgerai che c'è in atto un'epidemia di cuckoldismo più o meno consapevole.

tu parlagli con sincerità....ne vale sempre la pena


----------



## Caciottina (20 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se leggi anche le ultime storie qui su tradinet,ti accorgerai che c'è in atto un'epidemia di *cuckoldismo* più o meno consapevole.
> 
> tu parlagli con sincerità....ne vale sempre la pena


ma che e' sta parola?pare brutta


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se leggi anche le ultime storie qui su tradinet,ti accorgerai che c'è in atto un'epidemia di cuckoldismo più o meno consapevole.
> 
> tu parlagli con sincerità....ne vale sempre la pena


Non occorre...
Un uomo sveglio
sa sempre come prendere le parole di una donna.

Ed è così che la cucca...

Lei fa ti sarò sempre fedele...
E lui le ride in faccia...

Mica dice...
ah grazie di questa tua concessione...


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai solo invecchiando...amica mia...
> Ricordati che se trovi quello giusto...
> Tu sarai la cornuta!
> 
> Ricordalo...


Conte,conte,non si parla cosi' a una traditrice seriale....che quella poi si impensierisce e abbandona i buoni propositi iniziali... e comunque non temere....per te faccio volentieri un' eccezione!  :mexican: vieni qua bella sfogliatella


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se leggi anche le ultime storie qui su tradinet,ti accorgerai che c'è in atto un'epidemia di cuckoldismo più o meno consapevole.
> 
> tu parlagli con sincerità....ne vale sempre la pena


Ma tutta sta tua ossessione non è che nasconda
il tuo di cuckoldismo latente?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Conte,conte,non si parla cosi' a una traditrice seriale....che quella poi si impensierisce e abbandona i buoni propositi iniziali... e comunque non temere....per te faccio volentieri un' eccezione!  :mexican: vieni qua bella sfogliatella


Appena posso!
Promesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non in Campania

Io ho paura di essere scippato là.

Sono tutti simpatici e cordiali ma non capisci come e ti ritrovi scippato.

Io ho paura.


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

*il cuckold*

non e' il cornuto contento che vuole guardare,ovvero l'uomo dei miei sogni???


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appena posso!
> Promesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma non in Campania
> ...




se ti scippassi i vestiti non la penseresti cosi' :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Diglielo proprio  come lo stai esponendo qui con la titubanza e timore di rovinare qualcosa che potrebbe avere un futuro sereno, felice, appagante per entrambi. Il passato non dovrebbe mai contare in una relazione intensa ma nasconderlo può nel tempo creare problemi invalicabili


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> non e' il cornuto contento che vuole guardare,ovvero l'uomo dei miei sogni???


esattamente


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> bastantemente


Vale il post e contiene la risposta.


----------



## net (20 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Mary. So che probabilmente dicendoglielo lo renderesti leggermente paranoico, ma innanzitutto lui apprezzerebbe la tua voglia di condividere il passato, e capirebbe che hai fatto una cosa che, seppur non necessaria, (perchè si tratta del passato, e tecnicamente potresti ometterlo... tecnicamente) comunque ti avvicina a lui. Penso che sia molto importante sentirsi partecipi dell' altro, e questo lo aiuterà a tenere a freno la paura (che sicuramente gli verrà, dopo la tua rivelazione) che tu possa tradire anche lui. Ovvio che poi dovrai dargli modo di fidarsi di te, ma se come dici questa sensazione ti è nuova e vuoi vivertela, perchè non trarne lo spunto per rinnovare te stessa? Tante volte qui ti sei mostrata tutt' altro che la pura "traditrice seriale" che dici di essere, ed hai rivelato di cercare stabilità, ed in qualche modo a me personalmente è giunta l' immagine di una persona che a volte tradisce perchè non sa come relazionarsi con un uomo, o che forse teme di non avere gli argomenti adatti a parte il sesso. Perdonami se mi sono permessa, naturalmente è solo il mio parere e potrei anche aver preso una colossale cantonata.


----------



## Leda (20 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vale il post e contiene la risposta.


Ahahahahha, è quel che ho pensato anch'io :mexican::singleeye:


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao Mary. So che probabilmente dicendoglielo lo renderesti leggermente paranoico, ma innanzitutto lui apprezzerebbe la tua voglia di condividere il passato, e capirebbe che hai fatto una cosa che, seppur non necessaria, (perchè si tratta del passato, e tecnicamente potresti ometterlo... tecnicamente) comunque ti avvicina a lui. Penso che sia molto importante sentirsi partecipi dell' altro, e questo lo aiuterà a tenere a freno la paura (che sicuramente gli verrà, dopo la tua rivelazione) che tu possa tradire anche lui. Ovvio che poi dovrai dargli modo di fidarsi di te, ma se come dici questa sensazione ti è nuova e vuoi vivertela, perchè non trarne lo spunto per rinnovare te stessa? Tante volte qui ti sei mostrata tutt' altro che la pura "traditrice seriale" che dici di essere, ed hai rivelato di cercare stabilità, ed in qualche modo a me personalmente è giunta l' immagine di una persona che a volte tradisce perchè non sa come relazionarsi con un uomo, o che forse teme di non avere gli argomenti adatti a parte il sesso. Perdonami se mi sono permessa, naturalmente è solo il mio parere e potrei anche aver preso una colossale cantonata.


...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahha, è quel che ho pensato anch'io :mexican::singleeye:



 un termine che adoro


----------



## net (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


come sempre, non ti capisco granche'... ho preso una cantonata? Scusami, non sono molto brava ad immedesimarmi. Ma secondo me la sincerità paga sempre, ne sono assolutamente convinta.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> come sempre, non ti capisco granche'... ho preso una cantonata? Scusami, non sono molto brava ad immedesimarmi. Ma secondo me la sincerità paga sempre, ne sono assolutamente convinta.


Quoto :up:


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> come sempre, non ti capisco granche'... ho preso una cantonata? Scusami, non sono molto brava ad immedesimarmi. Ma secondo me la sincerità paga sempre, ne sono assolutamente convinta.



no invece.hai fatto il punto di un'esistenza in tre righe..........


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Ciao mary!

Io dico che dovresti dirglielo, perchè se ti manda a quel paese è un tipo a modo, e allora tu dovresti considerarlo un bel bocconcino -e pure merce rara oggigiorno- e volerlo tanto più quanto lui ti respinge, ma se invece gli sta bene così, allora è un brutto porco ed un verro screanzato e perverso, quindi sarai tu a cacciarlo a pedate e a non volere più vederlo, né sentirlo, né farti leccare gli alluci in metropolitana da lui, e più lo caccerai via, più lui -depravato e masochista- si ecciterà come un chihuahua in calore e tu rincorrerà a perdifiato per la spiaggia lanciandoti ampolle piene del suo sperma per ingraziarsi a te, e quindi, proprio per queste due precise ragioni, io dico che non dovresti dirglielo.

Poi fai tu.


Ciao!


----------



## Principessa (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


No ma perchè glielo devi dire?  Lo fai scappare così, specie se è uno a modo.

Diglielo quando si pone il problema, cioè quando sarete una coppia e avrai voglia di cornificarlo.

Questa è onestà.

Dirlo da prima significa sminuirlo. Dirgli che è uno dei tanti.


----------



## lolapal (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao mary!
> 
> Io dico che dovresti dirglielo, perchè se ti manda a quel paese è un tipo a modo, e allora tu dovresti considerarlo un bel bocconcino -e pure merce rara oggigiorno- e volerlo tanto più quanto lui ti respinge, ma se invece gli sta bene così, allora è un brutto porco ed un verro screanzato e perverso, quindi sarai tu a cacciarlo a pedate e a non volere più vederlo, né sentirlo, né farti leccare gli alluci in metropolitana da lui, e più lo caccerai via, più lui -depravato e masochista- si ecciterà come un chihuahua in calore e tu rincorrerà a perdifiato per la spiaggia lanciandoti ampolle piene del suo sperma per ingraziarsi a te, e quindi, proprio per queste due precise ragioni, io dico che non dovresti dirglielo.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Mary, scusa ho le lacrime agli occhi per il ridere...

Se sei una traditrice seriale e se è la prima volta che ti fai questa domanda (cioè se dirlo al nuovo lui o no), forse dovresti chiedere a te stessa perché pensi di dirglielo... forse sono contorta...
Sono comunque d'accordo con chi dice che la sincerità paga sempre e poi, chissà, potresti aver trovato il tuo ideale, un "seguace" di quella cosa là che dice perplesso...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No ma perchè glielo devi dire?  Lo fai scappare così, specie se è uno a modo.
> 
> Diglielo quando si pone il problema, cioè quando sarete una coppia e avrai voglia di cornificarlo.
> 
> ...


Sai quanto attira la seguente scenetta?
Io che ti dico...
Ehi tu che cosa fai qui con me?
Sono un disgraziato...senza cuore...
Sono un vuoto a perdere....

E tu sei tanto una brava ragazza non rovinarti con me...
Ho un passato scandaloso....

Ho fatto il pornodivo...

E che cosa mi sento dire con un sorriso a 360?
E conte che bello...mi so tanto troia seto?
Vedi conte ci siamo finalmente troveti..

E io alzando gli occhi al cielo
Aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ciao Mary, scusa ho le lacrime agli occhi per il ridere...
> ...


Voi non capite Mary
Lei è speciale
Quando sta con un uomo viene subito attratta da un altro no?
E incarna forse un gran sogno...
Io le direi...
Amore nessuno deve sapere
mettiti assieme a ciascuno
e fa che io sia il pene cornificatore di tutti...

Primo inter pares!


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao mary!
> 
> Io dico che dovresti dirglielo, perchè se ti manda a quel paese è un tipo a modo, e allora tu dovresti considerarlo un bel bocconcino -e pure merce rara oggigiorno- e volerlo tanto più quanto lui ti respinge, ma se invece gli sta bene così, allora è un brutto porco ed un verro screanzato e perverso, quindi sarai tu a cacciarlo a pedate e a non volere più vederlo, né sentirlo, né farti leccare gli alluci in metropolitana da lui, e più lo caccerai via, più lui -depravato e masochista- si ecciterà come un chihuahua in calore e tu rincorrerà a perdifiato per la spiaggia lanciandoti ampolle piene del suo sperma per ingraziarsi a te, e quindi, proprio per queste due precise ragioni, io dico che non dovresti dirglielo.
> 
> ...



mia cara capretta barbuta...se fosse un masochista depravato non avrei problemi di sorta.Quando ci accoppiamo io tu e il conte?


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voi non capite Mary
> Lei è speciale
> Quando sta con un uomo viene subito attratta da un altro no?
> E incarna forse un gran sogno...
> ...


Conte così mi fai innamorare ed in men che non si dica mi costringerai a sedurti,conquistarti,abusare di te senza pietà,più e più volte e poi,inevitabilmente renderti la testa ramificata come un albero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> mia cara capretta barbuta...se fosse un masochista depravato non avrei problemi di sorta.*Quando ci accoppiamo io tu e il conte?*


Dal Lunedì al Venerdì dalle 8.00 alle 18.30, Sabato e Domenica ore pasti.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Conte così mi fai innamorare ed in men che non si dica mi costringerai a sedurti,conquistarti,abusare di te senza pietà,più e più volte e poi,inevitabilmente renderti la testa ramificata come un albero.


Senti io sono famoso per la mia testa dura...
Piantare corna nella testa del conte è come tentare di piantare una pianta
su un piatto di plastica...

La mia testa di avorio è come dire molto impermeabile...

Molte le idee che da essa escono...

Poche ne entrano...

Ma tu tradiscimi
e di baci saziami!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dal Lunedì al Venerdì dalle 8.00 alle 18.30, Sabato e Domenica ore pasti.


Troppo lavoro...troppo..
Io riduco gli orari
Mi basta un part time
Ricorda che il conte dopo l'accoppiamento
necessita di lunghi sonni
ed è lì che lei lo tradisce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppo lavoro...troppo..
> Io riduco gli orari
> Mi basta un part time
> Ricorda che il conte dopo l'accoppiamento
> ...


Hai ragione: siamo sfruttati!
Sciopero a oltranza!


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai ragione: siamo sfruttati!
> Sciopero a oltranza!


Chiamo la CGIL?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Mary 80*



mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Il tuo vizietto di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti dalle mie parti si chiama essere un pò mignotta,non aver paura di definire con vocaboli congrui quello che sei...!


----------



## mary80 (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo vizietto di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti dalle mie parti si chiama essere un pò mignotta,non aver paura di definire con vocaboli congrui quello che sei...!


mai avuto paura,mister.Traditrice seriale=troia.Non si era capito?Si sono una gran troia.

Aiuto aiuto!Qualcuno mi salvi!Che terribili oscenità che mi si rivolgono!


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> mai avuto paura,mister.Traditrice seriale=troia.Non si era capito?Si sono una gran troia.
> 
> Aiuto aiuto!Qualcuno mi salvi!Che terribili oscenità che mi si rivolgono!


purtroppo non ho le qualità morali per essere difesa...pazienza!Grazie oscuro,sei una mignotta anhce tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> mai avuto paura,mister.Traditrice seriale=troia.Non si era capito?Si sono una *gran* troia.
> 
> Aiuto aiuto!Qualcuno mi salvi!Che terribili oscenità che mi si rivolgono!


Mai capito la storia della grandezza.
Perchè gran troia suona sempre diverso da gran porco... eppure l'animale è lo stesso.
Eppure il porco, più è grosso e più pare lo si possa vendere a un prezzo più alto al mercato, mentre per la troia la grandezza pare ne sminuisca il valore. Strano.
Comunque, tutta la mia solidarietà femminile.


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai capito la storia della grandezza.
> Perchè gran troia suona sempre diverso da gran porco... eppure l'animale è lo stesso.
> Eppure il porco, più è grosso e più pare lo si possa vendere a un prezzo più alto al mercato, mentre per la troia la grandezza pare ne sminuisca il valore. Strano.
> Comunque, tutta la mia solidarietà femminile.


esatto...dire gran troia è un ulteriore insulto,una specie di troia col turbo.Grazie


----------



## lolapal (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai capito la storia della grandezza.
> Perchè gran troia suona sempre diverso da gran porco... eppure l'animale è lo stesso.
> Eppure il porco, più è grosso e più pare lo si possa vendere a un prezzo più alto al mercato, mentre per la troia la grandezza pare ne sminuisca il valore. Strano.
> Comunque, tutta la mia solidarietà femminile.


Sono d'accordo: lei è una troia, lui un porco, lei una santarellina, lui un coglione... e che palle!!!
Insomma, alla fine poi stiamo tutti sulla stessa barca, no? Se salti da un manico all'altro, poi potresti avere paura di fermarti... se hai usato un manico solo per tutta la vita, rischi che ti venga la curiosità di provare quello del vicino, come ti muovi è un casino. Solo una cosa, è venuto fuori anche da un'altra parte e viene fuori spesso: scelta, responsabilità della scelta, libero arbitrio, consapevolezza, sincerità, trasparenza... boh! Forse, farnetico, semplicemente... :blank:


Mary, penso una cosa: se con questo nuovo tu ti stai facendo questa domanda, è probabile che ci sia qualcosa di diverso, questa volta... non reagire con aggressività perché ti spaventa una cosa nuova, una sensazione nuova. Spegni parte del cervello e cerca di viverla così come viene, senza stare a rimuginare troppo...
Magari scopri che con lui non hai voglia di guardarti attorno per cercarne anche un altro...


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.



Non ti crucciare,l'importante e' che sia fedele lui.
Il resto,basta una sciacquata e torna tutto come nuovo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> purtroppo non ho le qualità morali per essere difesa...pazienza!Grazie oscuro,sei una mignotta anhce tu.


non sei stata attaccata per le sedicenti qualità morali,ma perchè hai dato una risposta a Toy obbiettivamente fuori luogo.    e potrai chiedere a Toy stessa che quando è stata lei a dare una risposta fuori luogo,si è presa la sua dose di reazioni.

e questo vale per tutti qui.     per quel che mi riguarda,tu non sei una mignotta,come non lo è nessuna donna del forum e anche nella vita reale è così per me.

quello a cui bado sono l'onestà intellettuale e la coerenza tra pensiero ed azione.

nel tuo caso,mi aspetto che tu dica sinceramente al tuo tipo che tu sai di essere una bisessuale che non crede all'esclusività nè la promette.

e non intendi rinunciare ad essere quello che sei.   se il tipo non farà una piega (ed esistono tipi così) forse ha trovato anche la spiegazione al perchè ti stai ponendo un certo tipo di domande nei suoi confronti


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

ho detto che secondo me a volte scrive cazzate.non ho dato giudizi sulla sua persona e ci mancherebbe dato che non ho il piacere di conoscere nessuno di voi.molti qui hanno reagito ridendo a cose molto più pesanti.Io in primis e parliamo di giudizi sulla persona a cuor leggero.Ma dato che non ho mai rinnegato me stessa per me non è un problema,e ci rido di gusto.Comunque è difficile ma provo a dirgli il vero.molti di voi si sono lamentati della segretezza più che altro quindi dovrei farmi forza e parlare.secondo te lui apprezzerà o mi manderà beatamente affanculo per paura?parere da uomo please.


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

comunque non ho mai detto di non voler rinunciare a quello che sono per lui o comunque voler cambiare un giorno


----------



## Principessa (22 Novembre 2013)

Se dici a una persona che sta dicendo cazzate, inevitabilmente dai un giudizio sulla sua persona e gli dai della bugiarda. A me comunque non ha dato tanto fastidio quello quanto la confidenza che ti sei presa e il fatto che tu, il conte e lothar state continuando a discutere di altro nel 3d dedicato a una mia cara amica.
Magari se vi spostaste qui sarebbe più appropriato, visto che oscuro ti ha offesa qui.
Grazie 


mary80 ha detto:


> ho detto che secondo me a volte scrive cazzate.non ho dato giudizi sulla sua persona e ci mancherebbe dato che non ho il piacere di conoscere nessuno di voi.molti qui hanno reagito ridendo a cose molto più pesanti.Io in primis e parliamo di giudizi sulla persona a cuor leggero.Ma dato che non ho mai rinnegato me stessa per me non è un problema,e ci rido di gusto.Comunque è difficile ma provo a dirgli il vero.molti di voi si sono lamentati della segretezza più che altro quindi dovrei farmi forza e parlare.secondo te lui apprezzerà o mi manderà beatamente affanculo per paura?parere da uomo please.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



mary80 ha detto:


> purtroppo non ho le qualità morali per essere difesa...pazienza!Grazie oscuro,sei una mignotta anhce tu.


Quando sono stato mignotta così mi sono definito davanti allo specchio.Adesso è solo il tuo turno!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sono stato mignotta così mi sono definito davanti allo specchio.Adesso è solo il tuo turno!



e il tuo riflesso come l ha presa?


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2013)

*Male*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e il tuo riflesso come l ha presa?


Male,ma d'altronde....!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Male,ma d'altronde....!


continuo io...
[ma d'altronde...]...prima o poi attraversiamo tutti una fase di smignottamento raro


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> continuo io...
> [ma d'altronde...]...prima o poi attraversiamo tutti una fase di smignottamento raro


Appunto,se ne prende atto e si cerca di capire se è una fase o  è la nostra indole.la mia è stata una fase di transizione,il caso di questa mary 80 sembra molto diverso,credo sia il caso di prendere atto della propria natura mary,e magari di fare scelte consapevoli evitando di coinvolgere ignari patner.Il mondo è pieno di cazzi................!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,se ne prende atto e si cerca di capire se è una fase o è la nostra indole.la mia è stata una fase di transizione,il caso di questa mary 80 sembra molto diverso,credo sia il caso di prendere atto della propria natura mary,e magari di fare scelte consapevoli evitando di coinvolgere ignari patner.Il mondo è pieno di cazzi................!


ti quoto...
anche la mia fu transizione...mio padre per prendrmi per il culo mi chiamava porno ninfetta...pensa te....
cmq le mignotte seriali sono egoiste....se ne fregano del partner ignari


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti quoto...
> anche la mia fu transizione...mio padre per prendrmi per il culo mi chiamava porno ninfetta...pensa te....
> *cmq le mignotte seriali sono egoiste....se ne fregano del partner ignari*


Ma sono generose con gli scopatori occasionali 




Edit: A scanso di equivoci......è venerdì pomeriggio, stò per uscire dall'ufficio.....stò solo cazzeggiando


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono generose con gli scopatori occasionali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che generose.....
quelle pensano solo a godere......e non lo dico io.....come direbbe il conte, sono i fatti che lo dimostrano...
anche qui e' venrdi pomeriggio (ma pensa....)
e anche io sono in ufficio ma non sto uscendo.,...
ma anche io sto cazzeggiando....


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ho detto che secondo me a volte scrive cazzate.non ho dato giudizi sulla sua persona e ci mancherebbe dato che non ho il piacere di conoscere nessuno di voi.molti qui hanno reagito ridendo a cose molto più pesanti.Io in primis e parliamo di giudizi sulla persona a cuor leggero.Ma dato che non ho mai rinnegato me stessa per me non è un problema,e ci rido di gusto.Comunque è difficile ma provo a dirgli il vero.molti di voi si sono lamentati della segretezza più che altro quindi dovrei farmi forza e parlare.secondo te lui apprezzerà o mi manderà beatamente affanculo per paura?parere da uomo please.


se tu lo facessi con me,apprezzerei la sincerità e l'onestà intellettuale.   senza dubbio.   ma io non sono lui,solo tu puoi sapere se i tempi siano maturi per una confessione a cuore aperto.

e ti direi le mie controcondizioni,per proseguire il rapporto

puoi giusto aspettare ancora un poco tanto per realizzare in te stessa se da quest'uomo vuoi solo sesso (e allora non hai ragione di essere diversa da come 6 stata finora) oppure se vuoi anche sentimento.

nel primo caso,puoi dirgli quello che è anche stasera.   nel secondo,non prenderti molto tempo ancora per dirlo.

e se dovesse mandarti a veder la juve per paura....pazienza.    almeno non avrete perso tempo in 2


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tu lo facessi con me,apprezzerei la sincerità e l'onestà intellettuale.   senza dubbio.   ma io non sono lui,solo tu puoi sapere se i tempi siano maturi per una confessione a cuore aperto.
> 
> e ti direi le mie controcondizioni,per proseguire il rapporto
> 
> ...


Di base mi trovi d'accordo.

Però a volte la (non) potenza delle parole è sopravvalutata, a maggor ragione se si cerca di forzare gli eventi.

Mi spiego meglio: stì due si frequeantano e continuano a frequentarsi; vuol dire che si piacciono, e, a meno che uno dei due non sia un attore da oscar, si piacciono per quello che sono. Se continueranno a frequentarsi i lati oscuri verranno, inevitabilmente, fuori, ma a quel punto si hanno anche più strumenti, dovuti alla prolungata conoscenza, per meglio valutare. 

Tutta stà pippa per dire: ogni cosa a suo tempo....e nel frattempo....essere se stessi.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Di base mi trovi d'accordo.
> 
> Però a volte la (non) potenza delle parole è sopravvalutata, a maggor ragione se si cerca di forzare gli eventi.
> 
> ...



Parvemi che sia proprio l'essere se stessa che induce Mary80 a farsi sti problemi preventivi


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi che sia proprio l'essere se stessa che induce Mary80 a farsi sti problemi preventivi


E infatti per me tutto il casino lo stà montando lei 

Il mio discorso perde di validità al verificarsi di una di queste due eventualità: lui è un tordo e/o lei è un grande attrice.

Se nessuna di queste due cose è vera, a che serve forzare gli eventi ? Mettere le carte sul tavolo sarà inevitabile, ma il vantaggio sarà che avverà in modo naturale e al tempo giusto.


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

@oscuro tesoro sembri un disco incagliato.E leggiti la mia storia na buona volta,mai detto di non essere ciò che sono.

@tubarao mi sto ponendo il problema perchè siamo in quella fase in cui ci si racconta il proprio passato e volevo decidere se QUANDO CAPITERÀ è meglio dirlo o meno,perchè in base a come ho sempre fatto lo direi ma stavolta un pò mi cost a la sincerità 

o volevo più che altro il parere di un fedele perchè lui lo è e potrebbe davvero scandalizzarsi e scappare urlando "bottana!!":carneval:


----------



## Principessa (22 Novembre 2013)

O peggio, pensando che tu sia immune da sentimenti veri, potrebbe trattarti come una bambolina per il sesso e basta...
Come ha detto perplesso, io aspetterei un po' di tempo.
Alla fine può darsi pure che è la volta buona e che metti la testa a posto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> @oscuro tesoro sembri un disco incagliato.E leggiti la mia storia na buona volta,mai detto di non essere ciò che sono.
> 
> @tubarao mi sto ponendo il problema perchè siamo in quella fase in cui ci si racconta il proprio passato e volevo decidere se QUANDO CAPITERÀ è meglio dirlo o meno,perchè in base a come ho sempre fatto lo direi ma stavolta un pò mi cost a la sincerità
> 
> o volevo più che altro il parere di un fedele perchè lui lo è e potrebbe davvero scandalizzarsi e scappare urlando "bottana!!":carneval:


se è uno di quelli che vuole l'esclusività, certo che se ne scappa in preda al panico.

cosa te ne fai di uno così?  tanto lo sai come va a finire


----------



## Spider (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.



io ti consiglio di dirgli subito che razza di mignotta che sei.

a me è capitato...e non ti dico che sollevamento.
pane al pane e vino al vino.
è finita naturalmente.. ma ricordo sempre con sincerità la sua confidenza.
insomma di una come te.... (dopo) ci si può fidare.
basta non perdere il numero di cellulare.


----------



## Spider (22 Novembre 2013)

brutto figlio di mignotta che mi hai dato un rosso!!!!
il primo rosso della mia vita.....

perchè non è una mignotta?

allora ho letto male il 3d


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brutto figlio di mignotta che mi hai dato un rosso!!!!
> il primo rosso della mia vita.....
> 
> perchè non è una mignotta?
> ...


Non hai mai preso un rosso?
Ma complimenti eh?

Ma Spider
Io adoro Mary
Perchè almeno è verace...

I dolori non possono mai venire da una come Mary...MAI...

Vengono sempre da quelle che ti dicono...
Io sono IRREPRENSIBILE...

E poi quando meno te lo aspetteresti...

Credimi se solo lei non abitasse nelle terre proibite al conte
sarebbe già mia!

Cioè capisci...
Certi posti sono per me le colonne d'Ercole...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai mai preso un rosso?
> Ma complimenti eh?
> 
> Ma Spider
> ...



Ma pensa che culo !


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma pensa che culo !


Che culo per me o per lei?
Guarda che mi sta corteggiando in una maniera che non ti dico...
Che faccio?

Ti mento o ti dico la verità?

Cioè devo dirglielo che per avere me deve passare prima tra le lame del tuo motosega?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che culo per me o per lei?
> Guarda che mi sta corteggiando in una maniera che non ti dico...
> Che faccio?
> 
> ...



no dicevo per me


----------



## mary80 (23 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brutto figlio di mignotta che mi hai dato un rosso!!!!
> il primo rosso della mia vita.....
> 
> perchè non è una mignotta?
> ...


E così ti ho svezzato nocciolino.Ahhh l'ennesimo uomo che non mi dimenticherà facilmente.

Conte del mio cuore,io sono già immensamente Vostra.Ma in genere si sa,con me è tutto un dire:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> E così ti ho svezzato nocciolino.Ahhh l'ennesimo uomo che non mi dimenticherà facilmente.
> 
> Conte del mio cuore,io sono già immensamente Vostra.Ma in genere si sa,con me è tutto un dire:sonar:


Cioè mi stai dicendo che sei tutta chiacchera e distintivo? Eh?
Però magari Spider si fa una bella seratina con te e gli passano i dolori 
all'orgoglio no?
Ogni tanto gli si apre la ferita e se ne esco con cose....

Cioè pensaci...

Uno viene lì e dice..Senti Mary...
Levami sti corni che ho in testa per carità e l'amor deli cielo....

Comunque Mary occhio alla maledizione del conte!
Esiste una giusta IUS...la IUS PRIMAE CONTIS....

Non te lo scordare...

Ma lo sai Mary che è vero che una donna può darmi il due di picche no?
QUello che non sa è
che poi

le viene la vaginite...
oppure la candida
oppure la cistite....

La terribile e famigerata maledizione del conte...:smile::smile::smile:

Ora mi sto allenando per un nuovo sortilegio...
Tu mi dai il due di picche e lei diventa di legno...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no dicevo per me


Cioè nel senso che ti senti superfortunata
ad avermi tutto per te?
Come mai nessuna donna è stata amata mai?

Ti ho ricoperto di attenzioni...

E il risultato qualo è?

Che sei gelosa?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè nel senso che ti senti superfortunata
> ad avermi tutto per te?
> Come mai nessuna donna è stata amata mai?
> 
> ...


acqua


----------



## mary80 (24 Novembre 2013)

per tornare al iscorso dell'onesta ieri seraparlavamo di gelosia e gli ho chiesto se sapere che in passato ho traditospesso lo renderebbe geloso e così gli h o raccontato un pò lui è rimasto un pò interdetto e mi ha fatto delle domande per capire meglio e poi stamattina mi ha detto cheessendo lui un fedele sapere certe cose gli ha messo ansia e vuole riflettere e andarci più piano.ah beh l'onestà paga!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> per tornare al iscorso dell'onesta ieri seraparlavamo di gelosia e gli ho chiesto se sapere che in passato ho traditospesso lo renderebbe geloso e così gli h o raccontato un pò lui è rimasto un pò interdetto e mi ha fatto delle domande per capire meglio e poi stamattina mi ha detto cheessendo lui un fedele sapere certe cose gli ha messo ansia e vuole riflettere e andarci più piano.ah beh l'onestà paga!


Ma lo hai spaventato?
Pover'uomo...


----------



## perplesso (24 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> per tornare al iscorso dell'onesta ieri seraparlavamo di gelosia e gli ho chiesto se sapere che in passato ho traditospesso lo renderebbe geloso e così gli h o raccontato un pò lui è rimasto un pò interdetto e mi ha fatto delle domande per capire meglio e poi stamattina mi ha detto cheessendo lui un fedele sapere certe cose gli ha messo ansia e vuole riflettere e andarci più piano.ah beh l'onestà paga!


intanto non è scappato come una lepre.

aspetta che ti dica cosa avrà dedotto dalle sue riflessioni


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2013)

*Tesoro*



mary80 ha detto:


> @oscuro tesoro sembri un disco incagliato.E leggiti la mia storia na buona volta,mai detto di non essere ciò che sono.
> 
> @tubarao mi sto ponendo il problema perchè siamo in quella fase in cui ci si racconta il proprio passato e volevo decidere se QUANDO CAPITERÀ è meglio dirlo o meno,perchè in base a come ho sempre fatto lo direi ma stavolta un pò mi cost a la sincerità
> 
> o volevo più che altro il parere di un fedele perchè lui lo è e potrebbe davvero scandalizzarsi e scappare urlando "bottana!!":carneval:


Mi spiace le storie squallide non mi appasionano....!:rotfl:


----------



## mic (25 Novembre 2013)

*Fedele*

Parlo da fedele, io lo vorrei sapere.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

*Mary...*

Fanculo fanculo fanculo....

Stamattina sono andato a ritirare dall'ortolano il casco di banane di prima scelta da inviarti per posta...

Fanculo....

Stramaledette betoneghe di paese....

Io là che dico ah ho un nuovo amore....
ah adesso faccio un bel regalo....

e ste beghine malignose che dicono...

Ehi conte....si chiama Cita per caso?
Ehi conte te la fai con le scimmie adesso?....
Si chiama Bertuccia?

Fanculo le malelingue....Fanculo....

Maledette pagheranno....

Visto?
Se a una piacciono le banane 
ne deducono che sia na simmia...


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Parlo da fedele, io lo vorrei sapere.



pure io


----------



## mary80 (25 Novembre 2013)

@ma si oscuro hai ragione no?solo che trovo infinitamente più squallido fare le monache frecate come si dice da me,sai tipo una che ti dice guardo solo te,amo solo te,come son buona non puttana come le altre e poi buum alla prima occasione sei becco.

si è vero fino a poco tempo fa mi sono divertita certo ma la vagina non era tua oscuro che sei così risentito.stavolta ho detto la verità perchè lui mi piace davvero,oggi mi ha chiamato ma non ha accennato alla questione riflessione ecc lo vedo domani forse

@ma conte potevi rispondere che c'è un altro caso in cui a una piacciono tanto le banane mi meraviglio di te


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Prendila larga: quando parlate/parlerete di fantasie, digli che ti piace l'idea di essere guardata da un terzo e vedi l'effetto che gli fa. Poi scala un altro gradino.


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Evidentemente lui ti interessa più di quanto ti sia capitato finora. Quindi è normale che il problema sorga ora per la prima volta. Una sorta di senso di colpa che prima non aveva ragione di esistere ed ora invece fa la sua prima comparizione.

Forse mentire o non mentire non è il problema. Il dilemma potrebbe essere un altro. Buona ricerca.


----------



## Elio (25 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> per tornare al iscorso dell'onesta ieri seraparlavamo di gelosia e gli ho chiesto se sapere che in passato ho traditospesso lo renderebbe geloso e così gli h o raccontato un pò lui è rimasto un pò interdetto e mi ha fatto delle domande per capire meglio e poi stamattina mi ha detto cheessendo lui un fedele sapere certe cose gli ha messo ansia e vuole riflettere e andarci più piano.ah beh l'onestà paga!


Non è questione di onestà. Nel senso che quello che sei stata in passato, con altri, non è detto che sia lo stesso che senti di voler vivere con lui. Quindi cerca di dargli delle certezze e non mettergli ansia adesso che non ti conosce così bene da capire fino in fondo ciò che muove i tuoi pensieri e le tue azioni.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> @ma si oscuro hai ragione no?solo che trovo infinitamente più squallido fare le monache frecate come si dice da me,sai tipo una che ti dice guardo solo te,amo solo te,come son buona non puttana come le altre e poi buum alla prima occasione sei becco.
> 
> si è vero fino a poco tempo fa mi sono divertita certo ma la vagina non era tua oscuro che sei così risentito.stavolta ho detto la verità perchè lui mi piace davvero,oggi mi ha chiamato ma non ha accennato alla questione riflessione ecc lo vedo domani forse
> 
> @ma conte potevi rispondere che c'è un altro caso in cui a una piacciono tanto le banane mi meraviglio di te


Ma cosa vuoi rispondono
che a loro piacciono le zucchine no?

E io rispondo a loro
casomai volete le melanzane no?

E succede un pandemonio...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

Ma scusa Mary....

Tu sei tu
ed io sono io...

Ci conosciamo in un bar di periferia...
Finiamo a fare all'amore con l'A maiuscola...

Poi ci frequentiamo e facciamo la coppia...

Tu mi dici...
Ehi Conte...ma guarda che io frequento altri uomini oltre che a te...

E io ti rispondo...
Ci mancherebbe....no?

Sono cose tue...che c'entro io?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa Mary....
> 
> Tu sei tu
> ed io sono io...
> ...



aggiungerei :
io non sono geloso...
dalla pure via come se non fosse roba tua ...:rotfl:


Mapperfavore vorrei vedere un uomo a cui piace stare 
con una nave scuola ...se non per divertimento:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> aggiungerei :
> io non sono geloso...
> dalla pure via come se non fosse roba tua ...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma quale nave scuola....
Ma cosa stai dicendo...
Sei solo gelosa di Mary
Ma lei vuole me...

Io sono il prescelto...

Scusa la sera dopo
torno da te....no?

E che problema c'è?

Poi sarebbe Mary che si accorge di non essere l'unica per me ?

E mi direbbe conte mi hai giuocata...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale nave scuola....
> Ma cosa stai dicendo...
> Sei solo gelosa di Mary
> Ma lei vuole me...
> ...


ma smettila di guardare i TintoWornerBrass....

ma chi sei il principe azzurro?
ma su che cavallo ? Un pony?

Porca cacca ma che mi tocca leggere!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma smettila di guardare i TintoWornerBrass....
> 
> ma chi sei il principe azzurro?
> ma su che cavallo ? Un pony?
> ...


Donna tu vaneggi...
Dai su ti prego...
fai la brava...
non rompermi i maroni...

dai su...
Almeno quando sto sul forum...
Lasciami respirare....


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna tu vaneggi...
> Dai su ti prego...
> fai la brava...
> non rompermi i maroni...
> ...



Ricorda che IO sono l'aria che respiri!
poi non mi pregare non sono una santa ....

e vai sybito a letto che è tardi e domani poi non riesci ad alzarti
...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ricorda che IO sono l'aria che respiri!
> poi non mi pregare non sono una santa ....
> 
> e vai sybito a letto che è tardi e domani poi non riesci ad alzarti
> ...


E' per questo che sto soffocando....
E mi avevi giurato che tra le tue cosce stava il mio paradiso....

E invece...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' per questo che sto soffocando....
> E mi avevi giurato che tra le tue cosce stava il mio paradiso....
> 
> E invece...


e allora ?
ho giurato il falso ...c'è qualche problema?

avevo le dita incrociate ...e quindi ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e allora ?
> ho giurato il falso ...c'è qualche problema?
> 
> avevo le dita incrociate ...e quindi ...


Si si le solite frasi fatte...come ti amo, come sei unico per me, sei tutto per me...
Sei qui sei lì....

Mi hai mentito...

E pagherai...il tuo affronto...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si le solite frasi fatte...come ti amo, come sei unico per me, sei tutto per me...
> Sei qui sei lì....
> 
> Mi hai mentito...
> ...


Tutte bugie ...

adesso perô si va a dormire ...
conto fino a 40 
e ti voglio a letto...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Tutte bugie ...
> 
> adesso perô si va a dormire ...
> conto fino a 40
> e ti voglio a letto...


Ok tu fatti trovare tutta nuda...e porca...
e arrivo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Tutte bugie ...
> 
> adesso perô si va a dormire ...
> conto fino a 40
> e ti voglio a letto...


Comunque sono stufo di questo teatrino
per oggi ne ho abbastanza

Quoto e un abbraccio.:abbraccio:

So che odi quella faccina beccati questa allora...:sposi:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Mary*



mary80 ha detto:


> @ma si oscuro hai ragione no?solo che trovo infinitamente più squallido fare le monache frecate come si dice da me,sai tipo una che ti dice guardo solo te,amo solo te,come son buona non puttana come le altre e poi buum alla prima occasione sei becco.
> 
> si è vero fino a poco tempo fa mi sono divertita certo ma la vagina non era tua oscuro che sei così risentito.stavolta ho detto la verità perchè lui mi piace davvero,oggi mi ha chiamato ma non ha accennato alla questione riflessione ecc lo vedo domani forse
> 
> @ma conte potevi rispondere che c'è un altro caso in cui a una piacciono tanto le banane mi meraviglio di te


Adoro le donne con la vagina ed un cervello,è normale che una vagina senza cervello non attiri la mia attenzione più di tanto.Divertirsi?ci si può divertire anche usando il cervello e rispettando gli altri...ma hai ragione,nel tuo caso ad avercelo un cervello...!


----------



## mary80 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le donne con la vagina ed un cervello,è normale che una vagina senza cervello non attiri la mia attenzione più di tanto.Divertirsi?ci si può divertire anche usando il cervello e rispettando gli altri...ma hai ragione,nel tuo caso ad avercelo un cervello...!


oscuro ma come cazzo ti permetti?adesso stai davvero esagerando eh!chi ti credi di essere,piccolo eunuco?ti ho permesso fin troppa confidenza,perchè sono io la prima a scherzare sulla mia vagina ma non andare oltre e pensa al tuo di cervello.Che non è detto che tu ne abbia abbastanza per andare oltre le funzioni motorie.quello che faccio in camera da letto sono francamente e palesemente affari miei.scherzarci si può ma non permetterti mai più cose che vanno oltre la tua minima e ignorante portata.spero di essere stata chiara,cafone e omuncolo da quattro soldi.E dici e dici,ma intanto sei sempre qui.fatti una vita tua se ti riesce.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Imbecille*



mary80 ha detto:


> oscuro ma come cazzo ti permetti?adesso stai davvero esagerando eh!chi ti credi di essere,piccolo eunuco?ti ho permesso fin troppa confidenza,perchè sono io la prima a scherzare sulla mia vagina ma non andare oltre e pensa al tuo di cervello.Che non è detto che tu ne abbia abbastanza per andare oltre le funzioni motorie.quello che faccio in camera da letto sono francamente e palesemente affari miei.scherzarci si può ma non permetterti mai più cose che vanno oltre la tua minima e ignorante portata.spero di essere stata chiara,cafone e omuncolo da quattro soldi.E dici e dici,ma intanto sei sempre qui.fatti una vita tua se ti riesce.


Ascolta idiota da 4 soldi,sei tu che ci vieni a raccontare le tue imprese,sei tu che ti diverti a rendere gli uomini cornuti,quindi stattene il quelle 4 pareti maleodoranti della tua camera da letto in qualche borgata di periferia,ho solo espresso quello che molti possono aver dedotto leggendo questi tuoi"alti"concetti di vita.Ti ripeto:sei una vagina senza cervello e senza rispetto per le vite altrui,se avessi un minimo di valori,di morale,di educazione,te ne staresti sola e ti faresti le ingroppate che ti pare imbecille che non sei altro!La cafona hai dimostrato di essere tu,usando epiteti da pescivendola di periferia,cretina!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Mary*



mary80 ha detto:


> Allora,ho cominciato a vedere un uomo.Lui si dice molto preso,anche io mi ci trovo.Siamo ancora agli inizi ma mi sento molto calma,stranamente quando sono nei locali con amiche o sola ultimamente non faccio molto caso agli uomini, in genere le cose stanno diversamente ed io sono sempre a caccia.Adesso mi si pone il problema,se e quando dirgli del mio "vizietto" di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti.Ci frequentiamo da+ di un mese e siamo nella fase in cui si parla di tutto e gia' qualche nome di ex importante c'e' stato. Tra poco tocchera' a tutto il resto...cosa faccio?lui mi sembra bastantemente fedele...ed e' la prima volta che mi pongo il problema.


Questo è il tuo 3d pieno di contenuti sul quale avremmo dovuto confrontarci,che grande mente che sei.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> @ma si oscuro hai ragione no?solo che trovo infinitamente più squallido fare le monache frecate come si dice da me,sai tipo una che ti dice guardo solo te,amo solo te,come son buona non puttana come le altre e poi buum alla prima occasione sei becco.
> 
> si è vero fino a poco tempo fa mi sono divertita certo ma la vagina non era tua oscuro che sei così risentito.*stavolta ho detto la verità perchè lui mi piace davvero,*oggi mi ha chiamato ma non ha accennato alla questione riflessione ecc lo vedo domani forse
> 
> @ma conte potevi rispondere che c'è un altro caso in cui a una piacciono tanto le banane mi meraviglio di te


perdonami... sono queste le cose che non capisco.
Cioè... con gli altri hai sempre mentito perchè non ti piacevano davvero?
Quindi... andavi con loro... ma non ti piacevano davvero?
In che senso non ti piacevano davvero?
Ti spiego cosa non capisco: per parte mia, quando sono stata con un uomo, l'ho fatto perchè mi piaceva.
E non ho mai distinto tra 'piacere davvero' e 'piacere così così'.
Mi piaceva... allora la cosa aveva un senso.
Perchè... altrimenti mica ci andavo, se non mi piaceva.


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

ahahha oscuro sei un palese esempio di omuncolo da quattro soldi.sparisci dal mio 3d energumeno e trovati una donna disperata che sia disposta a fartisi invece di vivere di pippe.forse allora capirai la differenza tra vagina e cervello.coglione.


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perdonami... sono queste le cose che non capisco.
> Cioè... con gli altri hai sempre mentito perchè non ti piacevano davvero?
> Quindi... andavi con loro... ma non ti piacevano davvero?
> In che senso non ti piacevano davvero?
> ...


si volevo dire che lui mi piace seriamente,in modo diverso dagli altri. Si con altri uomini mi sono affezionata ecc ma lui per me ha qualcosa in piu e questo basta a non farmi desiderare di conquistare nessun altro.Non ho avuto storie molto lunghe perche` mi rendevo conto che il mio interesse era rapidamente in caduta libera e cercavo altrove. Invece questo ragazzo,chiamiamolo Gianni,mi prende molto a livello emotivo ed empatico.Ad alcune persone ho confessato il tradimento,ma non per recuperare il rapporto,solo per chiuderlo.Forse cercavo qualcuno che mi facesse sentire cosi` e mi portasse a smettere di tradire.E` presto per dirlo ma per ora non ci penso proprio.E per me e` una cosa importante riuscire a cambiare da questo punto di vista,insomma saper decidere anche di fermarmi con qualcuno che ritengo possa essere quello "giusto"


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta idiota da 4 soldi,sei tu che ci vieni a raccontare le tue imprese,sei tu che ti diverti a rendere gli uomini cornuti,quindi stattene il quelle 4 pareti maleodoranti della tua camera da letto in qualche borgata di periferia,ho solo espresso quello che molti possono aver dedotto leggendo questi tuoi"alti"concetti di vita.Ti ripeto:sei una vagina senza cervello e senza rispetto per le vite altrui,se avessi un minimo di valori,di morale,di educazione,te ne staresti sola e ti faresti le ingroppate che ti pare imbecille che non sei altro!La cafona hai dimostrato di essere tu,usando epiteti da pescivendola di periferia,cretina!


Perchè tiri in ballo gli altri?
Tu pensa con la tua testa
e lascia che ognuno qui dentro pensi con la sua.

Almeno lei non sputana i mariti e le mogli degli utenti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Mary 80*



mary80 ha detto:


> ahahha oscuro sei un palese esempio di omuncolo da quattro soldi.sparisci dal mio 3d energumeno e trovati una donna disperata che sia disposta a fartisi invece di vivere di pippe.forse allora capirai la differenza tra vagina e cervello.coglione.


Imbecille qui non siamo a casa tua.Coglione dillo a tuo padre demente!


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

opcorn::tv:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè tiri in ballo gli altri?
> Tu pensa con la tua testa
> e lascia che ognuno qui dentro pensi con la sua.
> 
> Almeno lei non sputana i mariti e le mogli degli utenti.


Imbecille è una frase ipotetica,io penso con la mia testa,tu con la tua testa sei capace solo a fare figure di merda.Se ti riuscisse di stare alla larga da oscuro forse faresti meno figure di merda!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*sI*



mary80 ha detto:


> ahahha oscuro sei un palese esempio di omuncolo da quattro soldi.sparisci dal mio 3d energumeno e trovati una donna disperata che sia disposta a fartisi invece di vivere di pippe.forse allora capirai la differenza tra vagina e cervello.coglione.


Fatti spiegare cosa è una donna,cosa è una femmina,visto che sei solo una vagina!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imbecille è una frase ipotetica,io penso con la mia testa,tu con la tua testa sei capace solo a fare figure di merda.Se ti riuscisse di stare alla larga da oscuro forse faresti meno figure di merda!:rotfl:


No tiri sempre in ballo gli altri...
E vale anche per te...
Questa non è casa tua.

mary ha aperto il suo caso
e se osservi non lorda il 3d altrui con cazzate....

Alla larga da Oscuro?
Una manciata di byte?
Un ologramma piatto?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> opcorn::tv:



No a sto giro ci sarà poco
Non ha agganciato bene...

Ma è indubbio che Mary sarà la mia prossima amante...

No?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No tiri sempre in ballo gli altri...
> E vale anche per te...
> Questa non è casa tua.
> 
> ...


No testa di cazzo vale solo per te e per quei 2 disgraziati che ti seguono a ruota ti è chiaro?SOLO giovanni può dirmi cosa devo e cosa non devo,tu stai a catena,pensa ai cazzi tuoi e stai alla larga.Intesi o no?Mary è lorda di suo....!


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No a sto giro ci sarà poco
> Non ha agganciato bene...
> 
> Ma è indubbio che Mary sarà la mia prossima amante...
> ...


apa: amen


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> apa: amen


Al conte piacciono solo i quadri antichi, i giochetti infantili,rossi e verdi....,per il resto un continuo scrivere idiozie di ogni genere!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al conte piacciono solo i quadri antichi, i giochetti infantili,rossi e verdi....,per il resto un continuo scrivere idiozie di ogni genere!:rotfl:


Buongiorno Oscù :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Oscù :mrgreen:


Ciao carissima.....!Ogni tanto mi tocca fare pulizie....


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Al conte piacciono solo i quadri antichi*, i giochetti infantili,rossi e verdi....,per il resto un continuo scrivere idiozie di ogni genere!:rotfl:


Ad aver soldi piacerebbero pure a me  per il resto sono "nuovo" e tante cose non le conosco :cooldue:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ad aver soldi piacerebbero pure a me  per il resto *sono "nuovo" *e tante cose non le conosco :cooldue:



:blabla:you are ld::rotfl:


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro,piccolo invertito dal cazzo moscio.se nomini ancora mio padre,coglione impertinente che non sei altro io ti trovo e ti caccio le palle in quella fogna che chiami bocca.lascia fuori i parenti,mezza sega.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



wolf ha detto:


> Ad aver soldi piacerebbero pure a me  per il resto sono "nuovo" e tante cose non le conosco :cooldue:


A roma i "quadri antichi"sono persone inutili che ti metti vicino per paura della solitudine, che ti fanno fare il cazzo che ti pare....!A me piacciono le donne con le palle,al conte i "Quadri antichi"!Ecco perchè non andiamo d'accordo,lui ha una pessima opinione delle donne,io ho una grande opinione delle donne e pessima delle femmine!


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao carissima.....!Ogni tanto mi tocca fare pulizie....


vedo :saggio:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Mary*



mary80 ha detto:


> oscuro,piccolo invertito dal cazzo moscio.se nomini ancora mio padre,coglione impertinente che non sei altro io ti trovo e ti caccio le palle in quella fogna che chiami bocca.lascia fuori i parenti,mezza sega.


Il coglione mi sa che è proprio tuo padre che non ti ha insegnato un minimo di educazione!


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> oscuro,piccolo invertito dal cazzo moscio.se nomini ancora mio padre,coglione impertinente che non sei altro io ti trovo e ti caccio le palle in quella fogna che chiami bocca.lascia fuori i parenti,mezza sega.




olè. te sei fatta i cazzi tuoi.. io t'ho avvertito


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> olè. te sei fatta i cazzi tuoi.. io t'ho avvertito


Davvero credi?Pensi che io mi metta a discutere con una coattella di paese?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Gli ho dato un minimo di visibilità,non sono all'altezza di cotanto spessore,se ne occuperà il conte.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vedo :saggio:


tu hai la capacita di usare sempre la faccina giusta 
mi strappi sempre un sorriso......mi sembra di vederti in quelle faccine 
ahahaha


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :blabla:you are ld::rotfl:


CuloFan de core


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero credi?Pensi che io mi metta a discutere con una coattella di paese?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Gli ho dato un minimo di visibilità,non sono all'altezza di cotanto spessore,se ne occuperà il conte.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non che tu ti metta discutere, per carità.. ma che non gliene farai più passare una è indubbio


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> parli te che a giudicare da come ti relazioni agli altri devi esser nato mentre quella cagna di tua madre abortiva.



woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ma che sei matta??????


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu hai la capacita di usare sempre la faccina giusta
> mi strappi sempre un sorriso......mi sembra di vederti in quelle faccine
> ahahaha



amore bello 
sono felice di farti sorridere

:ballo:


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A roma i "*quadri antichi*"sono persone inutili che ti metti vicino per paura della solitudine, che ti fanno fare il cazzo che ti pare....!A me piacciono le donne con le palle,al conte i "Quadri antichi"!Ecco perchè non andiamo d'accordo,lui ha una pessima opinione delle donne,io ho una grande opinione delle donne e pessima delle femmine!


Pardon pensavo quadri quadri :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ma che sei matta??????




lascia fare, ci pensa lo zio oscuro adesso opcorn:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Pardon pensavo quadri quadri :rotfl:


si vede che non sei di Roma :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



mary80 ha detto:


> parli te che a giudicare da come ti relazioni agli altri devi esser nato mentre quella cagna di tua madre abortiva.


Che stile,che educazione,ti lascio serenamente a disquisire con utenti che crederanno opportuno relazionarsi con una che scrive cose simili.!Non ti seguirò sul piano degli insulti le vagine senza cervello,non mi stimolano neanche quelli!Ciao bella!


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia fare, ci pensa lo zio oscuro adesso opcorn:


E non ti finire tutto come tuo solito .... passami la coca


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ma che sei matta??????


Be le amiche del conte,hanno uno stile niente male!:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Cavoli nemmeno al mercato del Cairo ho sentito cotante gentilezze .... meco!!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be le amiche del conte,hanno uno stile niente male!:rotfl:


noto....per non parlare di sensibilita...


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E non ti finire tutto come tuo solito .... passami la coca


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Cavoli nemmeno al mercato del Cairo ho sentito cotante gentilezze .... meco!!


Be,non ci voleva tanto a capire l'estrazione sociale della persona!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> noto....per non parlare di sensibilita...


Ripeto,era evidente che l'estrazione sociale di questa tizia non è certo un'estrazione sociale delle migliori.Io le fiuto certe caricature di persone!:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


:forza:


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

purtroppo quando uno ti da della mignotta e tu ok,scherzi perche' alla fine te la sei cercata
e quello si prende sempre piu' liberta' e ti da della stupida come all'asilo senza conoscerti e tu gli fai notare che non ha il diritto di dirlo e nulla
quando lui insulta TUO PADRE e tu gli chiedi di smetterla e lui continua dando del DEMENTE a TUO PADRE...allora BASTA
poi che uno decida di difendere chi conosce da tempo,chi gli sta simpatico ecc ok.ma i miei insulti sono DERIVATI dai suoi.grazie oscuro per il tuo contributo,sei un ragazzo simpatico,ma il dialogo tra noi non va.a presto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



mary80 ha detto:


> purtroppo quando uno ti da della mignotta e tu ok,scherzi perche' alla fine te la sei cercata
> e quello si prende sempre piu' liberta' e ti da della stupida come all'asilo senza conoscerti e tu gli fai notare che non ha il diritto di dirlo e nulla
> quando lui insulta TUO PADRE e tu gli chiedi di smetterla e lui continua dando del DEMENTE a TUO PADRE...allora BASTA
> poi che uno decida di difendere chi conosce da tempo,chi gli sta simpatico ecc ok.ma i miei insulti sono DERIVATI dai suoi.grazie oscuro per il tuo contributo,sei un ragazzo simpatico,ma il dialogo tra noi non va.a presto.


E no....!Io non ti ho dato della mignotta,ti ho dato della vagina senza cervello che è quello che sei.Poi mi hai dato del coglione,ed io ti ho scritto di dirlo dira tuo padre e confermo:tuo padre è un grandissimo coglione,perchè non ti ha insegnato il rispetto per gli altri e un minimo di educazione.Punto!Sei un imbecille,non scrivo altro!


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :forza:


:bacissimo:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Per chiarezza*



mary80 ha detto:


> oscuro ma come cazzo ti permetti?adesso stai davvero esagerando eh!chi ti credi di essere,piccolo eunuco?ti ho permesso fin troppa confidenza,perchè sono io la prima a scherzare sulla mia vagina ma non andare oltre e pensa al tuo di cervello.Che non è detto che tu ne abbia abbastanza per andare oltre le funzioni motorie.quello che faccio in camera da letto sono francamente e palesemente affari miei.scherzarci si può ma non permetterti mai più cose che vanno oltre la tua minima e ignorante portata.spero di essere stata chiara,cafone e omuncolo da quattro soldi.E dici e dici,ma intanto sei sempre qui.fatti una vita tua se ti riesce.


Questo è il primo post di insulti di questa trappana!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*E 2*



mary80 ha detto:


> ahahha oscuro sei un palese esempio di omuncolo da quattro soldi.sparisci dal mio 3d energumeno e trovati una donna disperata che sia disposta a fartisi invece di vivere di pippe.forse allora capirai la differenza tra vagina e cervello.coglione.


E questo è il coglione che ho rispedito al padre.Il resto leggetelo voi!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo vizietto di trasformare gli uomini in cornuti dalle mie parti si chiama essere un pò *mignotta*,non aver paura di definire con vocaboli congrui quello che sei...!


come vedi ti commenti da te...QUESTO [ il primo insulto in assoluto mentre io parlavo di affari miei


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma state a fare la replica ?


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



mary80 ha detto:


> come vedi ti commenti da te...QUESTO [ il primo insulto in assoluto mentre io parlavo di affari miei


Si sei un pò mignotta,e una vagina senza cervello.Confermo tutto.Assolutamente tutto.E per un pò mignotta intendo una che non ha rispetto per gli altri....!Sei una grande trappana,ma non è colpa tua....!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il coglione che ho rispedito al padre.Il resto leggetelo voi!



Daiiiii Oscuro.......non e'che ti vendichi x ieri sera?....Armero...ma c'e scritto che deve stare in campo????

Lascia stare la ragazzola....una volta che trovo una''collega''traditrice,tu la scacci??ricordati amico,che senza loro,ma anche la moglie di Danny,noi,cosa faremmo??ahahhahahhhaha


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Bella*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma state a fare la replica ?


Ma figurati gli ho dedicato fin troppo tempo,una volgarità così in una donna e merce rara...!


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:


:inlove:


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le donne con la vagina ed un cervello,è normale che una vagina senza cervello non attiri la mia attenzione più di tanto.Divertirsi?ci si può divertire anche usando il cervello e rispettando gli altri...ma hai ragione,nel tuo caso ad avercelo un cervello...!


e QUESTO ha scatenato il mio intervento...
ora,chi sa leggere puo' notare che TU mi hai insultata dall'inizio ed io sono stata allo scherzo.tu hai insistito ESAGERANDO e siamo finiti male ENTRAMBI.Se poi tu qui hai dei diritti di anzianita' che ti rendono intoccabile chiedo venia,non lo sapevo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiii Oscuro.......non e'che ti vendichi x ieri sera?....Armero...ma c'e scritto che deve stare in campo????
> 
> Lascia stare la ragazzola....una volta che trovo una''collega''traditrice,tu la scacci??ricordati amico,che senza loro,ma anche la moglie di Danny,noi,cosa faremmo??ahahhahahhhaha


Ma figurati se perdo altro tempo con una così....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ieri sera?ho visto una bella partita....ci ha detto male!:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



mary80 ha detto:


> e QUESTO ha scatenato il mio intervento...
> ora,chi sa leggere puo' notare che TU mi hai insultata dall'inizio ed io sono stata allo scherzo.tu hai insistito ESAGERANDO e siamo finiti male ENTRAMBI.Se poi tu qui hai dei diritti di anzianita' che ti rendono intoccabile chiedo venia,non lo sapevo.


Io ho definito solo quello che sei,tu hai insultato dandomi del coglione punto!Adesso vai per la tua strada,perchè tranquilla che se vuoi  continuare con gli insulti io non ti seguo,hai già fatto la tua pessima figura!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> e QUESTO ha scatenato il mio intervento...
> ora,chi sa leggere puo' notare che TU mi hai insultata dall'inizio ed io sono stata allo scherzo.tu hai insistito ESAGERANDO e siamo finiti male ENTRAMBI.Se poi tu qui hai dei diritti di anzianita' che ti rendono intoccabile chiedo venia,non lo sapevo.



collega qua'i diritti li ho solo io...Oscu si allarga troppo,ora gli lancio l'anatema dell'oca morta:smile:


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho definito solo quello che sei,tu hai insultato dandomi del coglione punto!Adesso vai per la tua strada,perchè tranquilla che se vuoi  continuare con gli insulti io non ti seguo,hai già fatto la tua pessima figura!


esatto,ho definito solo quello che sei tu.au revoir,e grazie per avermi rallegrato la giornata.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> collega qua'i diritti li ho solo io...Oscu si allarga troppo,ora gli lancio l'anatema dell'oca morta:smile:


Lothar se dare della cagna a mia madre è una cosa normale....!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



mary80 ha detto:


> esatto,ho definito solo quello che sei tu.au revoir,e grazie per avermi rallegrato la giornata.


No,tu hai insultato imbecille.Fatti spiegare la differenza!Sei solo spazzatura e della peggiore risma!Adesso vedi di stare alla larga.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar se dare della cagna a mia madre è una cosa normale....!


amico,ovvio che nn seguo che poche righe,quindi non so...ma basta fare cane e gatto eh.........


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

se dare del demente a mio padre e' una cosa normale...
dire che una persona e' senza cervello non e' un insulto?ma da quale pianeta provieni?


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*E no*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico,ovvio che nn seguo che poche righe,quindi non so...ma basta fare cane e gatto eh.........


E allora leggile....!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



mary80 ha detto:


> se dare del demente a mio padre e' una cosa normale...
> dire che una persona e' senza cervello non e' un insulto?ma da quale pianeta provieni?


Confermo tuo padre è un grandissimo coglione,e tu sei senza cervello.Fai il cazzo che ti pare,dai della cagna a mia madre ma la realtà è questa punto!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

vedi oscuro la domanda giusta e', chi ha cominciato ad insultare portando l'altro a rispondere e credendo di essere un dio?TU. Io dall' inizio ho riso allo SCHERZO...ma non all" INSULTO.


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo tuo padre è un grandissimo coglione,e tu sei senza cervello.Fai il cazzo che ti pare,dai della cagna a mia madre ma la realtà è questa punto!


non sei in grado di argomentare,ti contraddici ed insulti perche' non conosci il dialogo civile...e te ne esci con "lo conosco,ma tu non lo meriti..." ecc ecc. facciamo cosi'. tu resti fuori dal mio 3d ed io ti confermo che sono una mignotta senza cervello.ti piace essere assecondato?susu rispetta il patto e vai a giocare altrove grazie,qui si stava parlando della redenzione di una gran troia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> si volevo dire che lui mi piace seriamente,in modo diverso dagli altri. Si con altri uomini mi sono affezionata ecc ma lui per me ha qualcosa in piu e questo basta a non farmi desiderare di conquistare nessun altro.Non ho avuto storie molto lunghe perche` mi rendevo conto che il mio interesse era rapidamente in caduta libera e cercavo altrove. Invece questo ragazzo,chiamiamolo Gianni,mi prende molto a livello emotivo ed empatico.Ad alcune persone ho confessato il tradimento,ma non per recuperare il rapporto,solo per chiuderlo.Forse cercavo qualcuno che mi facesse sentire cosi` e mi portasse a smettere di tradire.E` presto per dirlo ma per ora non ci penso proprio.E per me e` una cosa importante riuscire a cambiare da questo punto di vista,insomma saper decidere anche di fermarmi con qualcuno che ritengo possa essere quello "giusto"


adesso ho capito, grazie.
Fino ad ora hai avuto solo storie che non ti coinvolgevano più di tanto... e ci sta. Il fatto che per terminarle tu dovessi trovare prima un altro non è una cosa bellissima, secondo me.
Ma non per un giudizio morale/istico.
Perchè saresti dovuta riuscire a lasciarli perchè era finita e basta.
Ogni tanto anche restare sole fa bene, si scende dalla giostra un attimo e si ripiglia fiato.


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso ho capito, grazie.
> Fino ad ora hai avuto solo storie che non ti coinvolgevano più di tanto... e ci sta. Il fatto che per terminarle tu dovessi trovare prima un altro non è una cosa bellissima, secondo me.
> Ma non per un giudizio morale/istico.
> Perchè saresti dovuta riuscire a lasciarli perchè era finita e basta.
> Ogni tanto anche restare sole fa bene, si scende dalla giostra un attimo e si ripiglia fiato.


ma in realta' io poi non passavo da un partner all'alto.lasciavo il partner "ufficiale" quando capivo che avrei continuato a tradirlo ma l'uomo con cui avevo tradito al massimo lo vedevo qualche altra volta e poi abbandonavo anche lui.non ne sono fiera,per niente,ma non sapevo fermarmi.ma stavolta per me e' davvero diverso e lui sembra che stia cercando di accettare la mia natura anche se io forse non l'avrei fatto.capisco che sia difficile e non voglio deluderlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ma in realta' io poi non passavo da un partner all'alto.lasciavo il partner "ufficiale" quando capivo che avrei continuato a tradirlo ma l'uomo con cui avevo tradito al massimo lo vedevo qualche altra volta e poi abbandonavo anche lui.non ne sono fiera,per niente,*ma non sapevo fermarmi*.ma stavolta per me e' davvero diverso e lui sembra che stia cercando di accettare la mia natura anche se io forse non l'avrei fatto.capisco che sia difficile e non voglio deluderlo.


compulsione? Davvero, da quello che scrivi... sembra che tu abbia avuto BISOGNO di tradire come di compiere un rito. Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> compulsione? Davvero, da quello che scrivi... sembra che tu abbia avuto BISOGNO di tradire come di compiere un rito. Ci hai mai pensato?


si ci ho pensato e secondo me hai ragione infatti ho iniziato un percorso per superare questo modo di pormi.all'inizio non lo avvertivo come un problema pensavo fosse parte di me invece ho capito che non sempre decidevo lucidamente.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



mary80 ha detto:


> si ci ho pensato e secondo me hai ragione infatti ho iniziato un percorso per superare questo modo di pormi.all'inizio non lo avvertivo come un problema pensavo fosse parte di me invece ho capito che non sempre decidevo lucidamente.


Era da tempo che non leggevo volgarità simili,sarei nato da una cagna durante un aborto,sei uno scempio di femmina!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*allora*



mary80 ha detto:


> non sei in grado di argomentare,ti contraddici ed insulti perche' non conosci il dialogo civile...e te ne esci con "lo conosco,ma tu non lo meriti..." ecc ecc. facciamo cosi'. tu resti fuori dal mio 3d ed io ti confermo che sono una mignotta senza cervello.ti piace essere assecondato?susu rispetta il patto e vai a giocare altrove grazie,qui si stava parlando della redenzione di una gran troia.


Ti dedico ulteriori 5 minuti,per argomentare la tuo pochezza mentale.Credo di essere in diritto di scrivere e di pensare che sei una povera idiota per quello che scrivi.Divertirsi a rendere gli uomini cornuti,è un comportamento da donna?da persona pensante?Rileggiti,non credo ci sia nulla di divertente a tradire ignari patner,a scriverlo con tale supponenza come se fosse un comportamento meritocratico!Quindi ho espresso la mia opinione,sei una vagina senza cervello,e tu mi hai dato del coglione....!vado a giocare dove voglio,e sono libero di darti dell'idiota se scrivi cose da idiota!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era da tempo che non leggevo volgarità simili,sarei nato da una cagna durante un aborto,sei uno scempio di femmina!



idem.era da tempo che non sentivo un uomo parlare così ad una donna.e vai via dai che avrai altro nella vita che star qua.quando insulti una persona ti aspetti che ti porti delle rose?ho risposto in base alle scempiaggini che tu hai detto.inutile proseguire,è tutto scritto.si può leggere chi ha cominciato ed ha insistito ancora,e chi sta continuando a dar fastidio.fatti una vita tua e fuori dal mio 3d,per cortesia che serve per altro.ti ringrazio oscuro se vorrai accontentarmi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



mary80 ha detto:


> idem.era da tempo che non sentivo un uomo parlare così ad una donna.e vai via dai che avrai altro nella vita che star qua.quando insulti una persona ti aspetti che ti porti delle rose?ho risposto in base alle scempiaggini che tu hai detto.inutile proseguire,è tutto scritto.si può leggere chi ha cominciato ed ha insistito ancora,e chi sta continuando a dar fastidio.fatti una vita tua e fuori dal mio 3d,per cortesia che serve per altro.ti ringrazio oscuro se vorrai accontentarmi.


Ma non ci penso proprio sai!Visto che ti diverti tanto a rendere gli uomini cornuti,io mi diverto a ridicolizzare una povera idiota e coattella!


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

Basta, avete esagerato entrambi.
La cosa più stupida è tirare di mezzo i genitori... 
Non potete insultarvi in modo meno volgare e indelicato?


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Basta, avete esagerato entrambi.
> La cosa più stupida è tirare di mezzo i genitori...
> Non potete insultarvi in modo meno volgare e indelicato?


Senti un po da chi arriva la predica....!:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un po da chi arriva la predica....!:rotfl:


Non credo di essere la più volgare, di certo evito di insultare così altri utenti, come vi siete insultati voi.
Non è divertente!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo di essere la più volgare, di certo evito di insultare così altri utenti, come vi siete insultati voi.
> Non è divertente!


Dove avresti letto i miei insulti?Pensa un po' una volta una diede della bocchinara a mia madre...!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dedico ulteriori 5 minuti,per argomentare la tuo pochezza mentale.Credo di essere in diritto di scrivere e di pensare che sei una povera idiota per quello che scrivi.Divertirsi a rendere gli uomini cornuti,è un comportamento da donna?da persona pensante?Rileggiti,non credo ci sia nulla di divertente a tradire ignari patner,a scriverlo con tale supponenza come se fosse un comportamento meritocratico!Quindi ho espresso la mia opinione,sei una vagina senza cervello,e tu mi hai dato del coglione....!vado a giocare dove voglio,e sono libero di darti dell'idiota se scrivi cose da idiota!


scusami questa perla mi era sfuggita.saltellare sugli uomini vuol dire essere troia non scema.hai appena dimostrato di non saper argomentare e non essere in grado di seguire un filo logico.ora non offenderti,non è mia intenzione ma da me la chiamano...stupidità.ma forse mi sbaglio,non vorrei offenderti.sono finiti i tuoi cinque minuti?


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove avresti letto i miei insulti?Pensa un po' una volta una diede della bocchinara a mia madre...!


Certo, dopo che TU avevi insultato per primo la mia famiglia (MIO PADRE) e la mia estrazione sociale.
Un po' lo stesso repertorio scaduto che si ripete 
Ho sbagliato a risponderti allora e a scendere a certi livelli. 

Ha sbagliato a risponderti mary.
Lei è addirittura incoerente, dato che pensa che non ci sono insulti su un forum ma solo opinioni :rotfl:
Quindi il fatto che un utente la ritenga una troia, secondo il suo modo di vedere, dovrebbe essere un'opinione del tutto legittima.

Non sono intervenuta per difenderla, anzi, ho un pochino gongolato vedendo come la sua concezione del forum le si ritorcesse contro, mi da' solo fastidio continuare a leggere questi flame ridicoli tra adulti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Certo, dopo che TU avevi insultato per primo la mia famiglia (MIO PADRE) e la mia estrazione sociale.
> Un po' lo stesso repertorio scaduto che si ripete
> Ho sbagliato a risponderti allora e ha sbagliato a risponderti mary.
> Lei è addirittura incoerente, dato che pensa che non ci sono insulti su un forum ma solo opinioni :rotfl:
> ...


Si,dopo che entrasti qui dentro insultando utenti che non ti avevano fatto nulla!Piantala....!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



mary80 ha detto:


> scusami questa perla mi era sfuggita.saltellare sugli uomini vuol dire essere troia non scema.hai appena dimostrato di non saper argomentare e non essere in grado di seguire un filo logico.ora non offenderti,non è mia intenzione ma da me la chiamano...stupidità.ma forse mi sbaglio,non vorrei offenderti.sono finiti i tuoi cinque minuti?


Saltellare su uomini divertendosi del fatto di farli cornuti non è essere troie,significa essere stupide!:up:


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,dopo che entrasti qui dentro insultando utenti che non ti avevano fatto nulla!Piantala....!


Embè? A parte che non fui accolta benissimo, ma che cazzo c'entra mi padre??

Non ti arrampicare sugli specchi, per favore.

Insultare la famiglia di un altro non è mai un "insulto creativo" o un' "opinione"...


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*Embè*



Principessa ha detto:


> Embè? A parte che non fui accolta benissimo, ma che cazzo c'entra mi padre??
> 
> Non ti arrampicare sugli specchi, per favore.
> 
> Insultare la famiglia di un altro non è mai un "insulto creativo" o un' "opinione"...


Fammi capire entri qui insultando utenti per bene e ti risenti perché qualcuno ti scrive che forse tuo padre non ti ha educato come avrebbe dovuto?Insomma cosa volevi un fascio di rose?Poi se leggessi noteresti che questa povera idiota mi ha dato del coglione,ed io gli ho detto di dare del coglione al padre.....!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

no.troia è un insulto,ma capisco bene di meritarlo se è il mio modo di agire.l'insulto è quello gratuito secondo me.se oscuro pensa che io non abbia cervello può dire "così sembra che tu non abbia cervello" non sparare che sono una stupida per i miei costumi sessuali. le libere associazioni offensive non sono da adulti secondo me e oscuro,ancora una volta.piantala adesso e vai a giocare altrove.non hai motivo di continuare ad insultare per puro piacere personale dato che io non sto insultando te.inutile tirare in ballo ogni volta le pagine vecchie come un disco incantato:stop adesso.se la mia persona ti da fastidio cerca di evitarmi,io farò lo stesso.buona serata.


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire entri qui insultando utenti per bene e ti risenti perché qualcuno ti scrive che forse tuo padre non ti ha educato come avrebbe dovuto?Insomma cosa volevi un fascio di rose?Poi se leggessi noteresti che questa povera idiota mi ha dato del coglione,ed io gli ho detto di dare del coglione al padre.....!


Veramente non sei stato così fine con me...  hai proprio insultato lui. Ma comunque ho sbagliato anche io e ho usato gli stessi toni, per cui non è che sto dando torto a te e io sarei una vittima...

Io non trovo proprio carino tirare in mezzo i congiunti, manco in modo indiretto.

Davvero credi che c'entrino i genitori se una persona è educata oppure no su un forum?


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*No*



mary80 ha detto:


> no.troia è un insulto,ma capisco bene di meritarlo se è il mio modo di agire.l'insulto è quello gratuito secondo me.se oscuro pensa che io non abbia cervello può dire "così sembra che tu non abbia cervello" non sparare che sono una stupida per i miei costumi sessuali. le libere associazioni offensive non sono da adulti secondo me e oscuro,ancora una volta.piantala adesso e vai a giocare altrove.non hai motivo di continuare ad insultare per puro piacere personale dato che io non sto insultando te.inutile tirare in ballo ogni volta le pagine vecchie come un disco incantato:stop adesso.se la mia persona ti da fastidio cerca di evitarmi,io farò lo stesso.buona serata.


Guarda a te è roduto solo il fatto che ti ho detto quello che sei!Ti ho scritto che forse sei un po' mignotta,e su questo posso scusarmi,per il resto hai iniziato una serie di insulti vergognosi,dopo che aver letto che sei una donna senza cervello, questo non ti autorizzava a darmi del figlio di una aborto di cagna!Si sono tutti scandalizzati e hanno fatto sparire un post che denota inequivocabilmente la tuo mediocrità!Non fare la vittima sai bene di non esserlo!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2013)

*toy*



Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente non sei stato così fine con me...  hai proprio insultato lui. Ma comunque ho sbagliato anche io e ho usato gli stessi toni, per cui non è che sto dando torto a te e io sarei una vittima...
> 
> Io non trovo proprio carino tirare in mezzo i congiunti, manco in modo indiretto.
> 
> Davvero credi che c'entrino i genitori se una persona è educata oppure no su un forum?


Io ricordo tutto in maniera un po' diversa...io non trovo carino entrare in un posto offendendo a cavolo di cane!Nel caso di questa pusillanime di mary credo che la figura paterna sia stata un pessimo esempio....!


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda a te è roduto solo il fatto che ti ho detto quello che sei!Ti ho scritto che forse sei un po' mignotta,e su questo posso scusarmi,per il resto hai iniziato una serie di insulti vergognosi,dopo che aver letto che sei una donna senza cervello, questo non ti autorizzava a darmi del figlio di una aborto di cagna!Si sono tutti scandalizzati e hanno fatto sparire un post che denota inequivocabilmente la tuo mediocrità!Non fare la vittima sai bene di non esserlo!



non faccio la vittima.e ti ripeto:mignotta mi andava pure bene,ma senza cervello non dovevi dirlo per il semplice fatto che non mi conosci.ho citato tua madre dopo che tu hai dato del demente a mio padre.Allora ti ho chiesto di non tirare in ballo i genitori e tu hai insistito.Solo dopo questa tua insistenza e dopo che hai insultato mio padre due volte ho citato tua madre,e riconosco di esser stata pesante,ma sono stata spinta a farlo da te.Chi si è trovato a passare è intervenuto senza leggere le cose precedenti ed ha reagito,giustamente male nel leggere la mia frase non contestualizzata.se tu non avessi tirato in ballo mio padre oppure se dopo che ti avevo chiesto di smettere non avessi continuato io non avrei mai citato tua madre.mi pare ovvio.


----------



## mary80 (27 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ricordo tutto in maniera un po' diversa...io non trovo carino entrare in un posto offendendo a cavolo di cane!Nel caso di questa pusillanime di mary credo che la figura paterna sia stata un pessimo esempio....!


e continui ad insultare me e mio padre.non stupirti poi delle risposte.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Senti*



mary80 ha detto:


> e continui ad insultare me e mio padre.non stupirti poi delle risposte.


Ma che cazzo vai cercando?Scrivi che ti diverti a rendere gli uomini cornuti e ti risenti se uno scrive che sei una donna senza cervello......E non solo che ti risenti, arrivi a livelli di insulti da far scandalizzare persone del tuo stesso sesso.Piantala ,io ti ho dato della donna senza cervello perchè è quello che sei,tu di rimando del coglione.L'insulto è stato il tuo,poi ti ho scritto di dare il coglione a tuo padre non a me....A 33 anni assumiti almeno le responsabilità e la paternità di certi atteggiamenti insulsi e cafoni.Forse non ti è stato insegnato neanche questo.Vergognati!Erano anni che non si leggevano cose del genere....!Fai veramente schifo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Guarda a te è roduto *solo il fatto che ti ho detto quello che sei!Ti ho scritto che forse sei un po' mignotta,e su questo posso scusarmi,per il resto hai iniziato una serie di insulti vergognosi,dopo che aver letto che sei una donna senza cervello, questo non ti autorizzava a darmi del figlio di una aborto di cagna!Si sono tutti scandalizzati e hanno fatto sparire un post che denota inequivocabilmente la tuo mediocrità!Non fare la vittima sai bene di non esserlo!


questa me la scrivo, è bellissima:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa me la scrivo, è bellissima:mrgreen:


é VERISSIMA!Ho scritto "SBAGLIANDO" UN Pò MIGNOTTA e ha riso,quando ho scritto che è senza cervello gli è partito l'embolo.Lei è consapevole di non avere una grande cervello,giusto rendergliene atto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é VERISSIMA!Ho scritto "SBAGLIANDO" UN Pò MIGNOTTA e ha riso,quando ho scritto che è senza cervello gli è partito l'embolo.Lei è consapevole di non avere una grande cervello,giusto rendergliene atto!


Ognuno di noi ha la sua sensibilità, Oscuro, il suo tallone di Achille. Per Mary, che un commento sulle sue abitudini sessuali se lo aspettava, è stato il fatto che tu le abbia detto che è senza cervello. Poi ho visto negli ultimi post(l'originale era stato già cancellato) come la cosa è degenerata e non mi è piaciuto.
Per niente.
Ma pure tu... lascia fuori i genitori.
Mica abbiamo(discorso generale non riferito a mary) la responsabilità delle abitudini sessuali dei nostri figli.
E anche per il resto la responsabilità arriva ad un certo punto
Uno i figli li educa, li indirizza, li consiglia... poi fanno quello che pare a loro, per disgrazia o per fortuna.
Non oso pensare cosa sarebbe di me ora se fossi solo il frutto dell'educazione che ho avuto dai miei genitori.. o del loro esempio.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Alt*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha la sua sensibilità, Oscuro, il suo tallone di Achille. Per Mary, che un commento sulle sue abitudini sessuali se lo aspettava, è stato il fatto che tu le abbia detto che è senza cervello. Poi ho visto negli ultimi post(l'originale era stato già cancellato) come la cosa è degenerata e non mi è piaciuto.
> Per niente.
> Ma pure tu... lascia fuori i genitori.
> Mica abbiamo(discorso generale non riferito a mary) la responsabilità delle abitudini sessuali dei nostri figli.
> ...


Aspetta!Io credo che un genitore non abbia la responsabilità delle abitudini sessuali di un figlio,ma se un persona si diverte a rendere cornuti gli uomini,diventa anche una questione di rispetto.Le abitudini sessuali sono una cosa,il rispetto che ognuno di noi dovrebbe portare alle altre persone un'altra.Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con qualcuno,stai da sola e ti defibrilli tutti i cazzi che vuoi.Ma stare con qualcuno e divertirti a tradirlo e a farlo cornuto per natura è diverso,non hai rispetto,non hai valori,non hai un cazzo.Certo può succedere,ma quando sei seriale,allora ho tutti i sacrosanti motivi di pensare che sei un femmina senza cervello perchè le DONNE son ben altro.Quello che ha scritto questa trappana è la conferma di un educazione che ha lasciato parecchio a desiderare....non ci sono giustificazioni!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta!Io credo che un genitore non abbia la responsabilità delle abitudini sessuali di un figlio,ma se un persona si diverte a rendere cornuti gli uomini,diventa anche una questione di rispetto.Le abitudini sessuali sono una cosa,il rispetto che ognuno di noi dovrebbe portare alle altre persone un'altra.Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con qualcuno,stai da sola e ti defibrilli tutti i cazzi che vuoi.Ma stare con qualcuno e divertirti a tradirlo e a farlo cornuto per natura è diverso,non hai rispetto,non hai valori,non hai un cazzo.Certo può succedere,ma quando sei seriale,allora ho tutti i sacrosanti motivi di pensare che sei un femmina senza cervello perchè le DONNE son ben altro.Quello che ha scritto questa trappana è la conferma di un educazione che ha lasciato parecchio a desiderare....non ci sono giustificazioni!


dato che Mary è adulta, la responsabilità di quello che fa è SUA.
Solo ed esclusivamente SUA.
Senza andare a tirar fuori le ossa dei paladini, l'educazione, il latte della nutrice e la maestra di prima elementare.

Ci mancherebbe anche che diventassero giustificazioni per i nostri comportamenti eventuali errori dei nostri genitori.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dato che Mary è adulta, la responsabilità di quello che fa è SUA.
> Solo ed esclusivamente SUA.
> Senza andare a tirar fuori le ossa dei paladini, l'educazione, il latte della nutrice e la maestra di prima elementare.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe anche che diventassero giustificazioni per i nostri comportamenti eventuali errori dei nostri genitori.:singleeye:


Dalle mie parti...due indizi fanno una prova.Per il resto,sono d'accordo in parte!L'esempio di un genitore,l'educazione,sono cose che ti restano....!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti...due indizi fanno una prova.Per il resto,sono d'accordo in parte!L'esempio di un genitore,l'educazione,sono cose che ti restano....!


Si ma peccato che dalle tue parti...
GLi indizi...sovente siano falsi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sior giudice non ho scippato la signora, ma ho trovato il suo portafoglio per strada, e in verità stavo per restituirlo, ma l'ho trovato già vuoto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Peccato che Mary non essendo sposata
non può rendere cornuto nessun uomo....

Come fai a tradire un uomo con cui non sei legata da impegno di fedeltà?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma peccato che dalle tue parti...
> GLi indizi...sovente siano falsi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sior giudice non ho scippato la signora, ma ho trovato il suo portafoglio per strada, e in verità stavo per restituirlo, ma l'ho trovato già vuoto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


E allora questa "signora"può stare serenamente da sola e scoparsi ogni uomo che gli capita a tiro!Dalle tue parti oltre alle pecore cosa cazzo avete?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora questa "signora"può stare serenamente da sola e scoparsi ogni uomo che gli capita a tiro!Dalle tue parti oltre alle pecore cosa cazzo avete?


Si...
Chi glielo vieta?
Ci sono uomini pieni di donne
E donne piene di uomini...
Se loro stanno bene così...

Del resto giustamente un uomo pieno di valori non si fa fregare da una panterona no?
Pensa alla collega panterona....

Ecco Mary è una super panterona....

Decisamente IRRESISTIBILE....

Ma a sto giro lei vuole ME.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Chi glielo vieta?
> Ci sono uomini pieni di donne
> E donne piene di uomini...
> ...


E sono contento, sareste una coppia irresistibile scema+scemo,sai che spasso,io vi vedo perfetti insieme!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Sai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Chi glielo vieta?
> Ci sono uomini pieni di donne
> E donne piene di uomini...
> ...


Almeno la mia era panterona....tu solo povere donne in difficoltà....altro non puoi permetterti o sbaglio?


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno avrebbe scritto in tempi nemmeno troppo lontani "Basta ... avete dissanguato i coglioni" .... ECCHECAZZO


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono contento, sareste una coppia irresistibile scema+scemo,sai che spasso,io vi vedo perfetti insieme!:mrgreen:


E intanto godiamo...
E tu ti indigni...

E non ci puoi torcere neppure un capello....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anzi ti diciamo in mp dove siamo così tu puoi beccarci in fragranza di reato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno la mia era panterona....tu solo povere donne in difficoltà....altro non puoi permetterti o sbaglio?


No fidati...
Ho chiuso con le donne in difficoltà
lascio fare a te...

Se non stai attento vieni risucchiato dai loro problemi...

Fammi una carità

Donne in difficoltà rausss...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Qualcuno avrebbe scritto in tempi nemmeno troppo lontani "Basta ... avete dissanguato i coglioni" .... ECCHECAZZO


Zitto qui si combatte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Qualcuno avrebbe scritto in tempi nemmeno troppo lontani "Basta ... avete dissanguato i coglioni" .... ECCHECAZZO


Quel qualcuno deve essere un mito....!


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quel qualcuno deve essere un mito....!


minimo


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitto qui si combatte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> minimo


Dissanguare i coglioni?deve essere un genio creativo.....!tanto di cappella ad uno così,ma scrive ancora qui?


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissanguare i coglioni?deve essere un genio creativo.....!tanto di cappella ad uno così,ma scrive ancora qui?


Da voci che girano pare lo stesse incrociando con un vicentino .... non ho ben capito bene cosa però !

A proposito notizie di quel faccione facocero di Claudio??


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Da voci che girano pare lo stesse incrociando con un vicentino .... non ho ben capito bene cosa però !
> 
> A proposito notizie di quel faccione facocero di Claudio??


Pesca a strascico.....!Sta pescando da stanotte alle 4 a Mondello,con la sua barchetta,culo in acqua e motori al massimo....unisce l'utile al dilettevole!


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma peccato che dalle tue parti...
> *GLi indizi...sovente siano falsi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sior giudice non ho scippato la signora, ma ho trovato il suo portafoglio per strada, e in verità stavo per restituirlo, ma l'ho trovato già vuoto....*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Che palle...


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E intanto godiamo...
> E tu ti indigni...
> 
> E non ci puoi torcere neppure un capello....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Certo che... proprio ora che vuol fare la brava e l'onesta con questo tizio che le piace - così mi è sembrato di capire - tu la tenti???


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che... proprio ora che vuol fare la brava e l'onesta con questo tizio che le piace - così mi è sembrato di capire - tu la tenti???


Quanto scommetti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mary80 (28 Novembre 2013)

*Per tornare al discorso*

sembra che con "Gianni" vada,lui miha chiesto delle cose e io sto sperimentando la sincerità assoluta,tanto dopo avergli detto il peggio non credo che posso fare danno ulteriormente.Lui naturalmente credo che abbia bisogno anche di un aiutino per fidarsi di me e quindi non ho problemi a cambiare alcune piccole abitudini.Adesso per es.lascio il cellulare in giro con più facilità.spero che riesca a capire la differenza tra lui e gli altri dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> sembra che con "Gianni" vada,lui miha chiesto delle cose e io sto sperimentando la sincerità assoluta,tanto dopo avergli detto il peggio non credo che posso fare danno ulteriormente.Lui naturalmente credo che abbia bisogno anche di un aiutino per fidarsi di me e quindi non ho problemi a cambiare alcune piccole abitudini.Adesso per es.lascio il cellulare in giro con più facilità.spero che riesca a capire la differenza tra lui e gli altri dal mio punto di vista.


l'importante è che la differenza tra lui e gli altri sia chiara a te,se è così.... lui la percepirà di conseguenza


----------



## mary80 (28 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che la differenza tra lui e gli altri sia chiara a te,se è così.... lui la percepirà di conseguenza


si.per me è molto chiaro.sinceramente sono felice di aver trovato un uomo che smuove in me un cambiamento così radicale e sento di non volerlo deludere.penso che non sia facile investire su una persona come me


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> si.per me è molto chiaro.sinceramente sono felice di aver trovato un uomo che smuove in me un cambiamento così radicale e sento di non volerlo deludere.penso che non sia facile investire su una persona come me


se sarai sempre ragionevolmente sincera,non potrai deluderlo.    e se lui è intelligente,non ti chiederà di forzare la tua natura,semplicemente dovrai promettere solo quello che sai di essere in grado di mantenere,nulla di più nè nulla di meno


----------



## mary80 (29 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie*



perplesso ha detto:


> se sarai sempre ragionevolmente sincera,non potrai deluderlo.    e se lui è intelligente,non ti chiederà di forzare la tua natura,semplicemente dovrai promettere solo quello che sai di essere in grado di mantenere,nulla di più nè nulla di meno


secondo me è importante riuscire a essere altro evolversi.era tempo che mi ponevo queste domande su come cambiare e trovare un equilibrio e ora mi sento come se avessi trovato qualcuno per cui vale la pena guardare tutto con occhi diversi e impegnarsi e mi stupisco pure che mi venga spontaneo e non forzato,non voglio cadere più in stupidi errori.


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> secondo me è importante riuscire a essere altro evolversi.era tempo che mi ponevo queste domande su come cambiare e trovare un equilibrio e ora mi sento come se avessi trovato qualcuno per cui vale la pena guardare tutto con occhi diversi e impegnarsi e mi stupisco pure che mi venga spontaneo e non forzato,non voglio cadere più in stupidi errori.


nah....se quel Mary80 indica il tuo anno di nascita,semplicemente stai prendendo coscienza di aver raggiunto una maturità diversa.    forse completa

non devi stupirti della naturalità del cambiamento che ti accingi a vivere,credo che più o meno sia capitato a tutti, di percepire il nuovo modo di sentire.


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pesca a strascico.....!Sta pescando da stanotte alle 4 a Mondello,con la sua barchetta,culo in acqua e motori al massimo....unisce l'utile al dilettevole!


Quindi pesca facendo contemporaneamente il bidet? :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*No*



wolf ha detto:


> Quindi pesca facendo contemporaneamente il bidet? :risata::risata::risata:


Non è un bidet piacevole,fra pesci spada e pesci siluro....!A lui piace....!


----------

